# Possible tracking via social security numbers.



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

Recently ran into a bit of conspiracy theory that I'd like to either confirm or deny. Heard/read that the 5th number of your ss# identifies your ethnicity and that it is being used to determine government benefits and credit worthiness and has been since it's inception. Was wanting to ask the site members if the 5th number of their ss# was even or odd and if they'd be willing to reveal their ethnicity. Not wanting to start a racial discussion, just get a simple vote. My consideration as to how it relates to history is in relation to the orphan trains. With a global relocation of children of all nationalities, there MAY have been a sort of tagging system that was implemented.           
 Genealogies are suspect "official narratives" at best and a simple survey could quickly confirm or disprove an ethnic tagging of relocated populations. Admittedly, such a tracking system (if it existed) would have been a later implement as orphan trains were in use before the existence of the social security administration although such info was based on census records. Originally, the choices were black, white, or other.  In 1980, other racial options were added and to update the older records, census records were used to fill in the blanks.                              What started this line of inquiry was a discussion I had with a biracial friend who assured me that the fifth number of your ss# was a racial identifier and that credit worthiness and government benefits were determined by this number. She provided the following link as evidence: Will the middle number of your ssn determine your race even being black. | Credit Karma.       Whoever answered the question was not a credit karma official and, frankly, sounded like a racist crock of caca to me. A cursory investigation led me to this site: v62n4p9.pdf. It's a government site that explains social security numbers and racial tracking, allegedly for the purpose of assuring equal representation.                             The 5th number of my SSN is an even number which, according to the CT means that I have negroid blood. I'm a racial mutt anyway so I don't care (though, if true, mama got some 'splainin to do) but it got me thinking about the orphan trains.                                             In those days where you came from and what your parentage was were important considerations. Coming from a "good family" with a good name was your introduction to society so handing children out like fruit baskets having no background (of which we're aware) seems almost like a punishment rather than a charitable act.                               Clearing up this mystery should be a quick and simple enterprise and I don't expect this thread to last long.                                  For those willing to participate, please state whether the 5th number of your SSN is an even number or an odd number (please don't post your whole SSN) and whether or not you have negroid blood (as far as you know).                                 For example, using my own information, the 5th number of my SSN is even and afaik, I have no negroid blood. Nor are any orphans mentioned in our lineage. Thank you in advance for your participation.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-19 15:54:10Reaction Score: 1


An odd number with no negroid blood in my case.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2020-01-19 16:02:39Reaction Score: 1


Odd number, no negroid blood in my case as well.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-01-19 16:54:40Reaction Score: 1


even #  pure honky


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-01-19 16:57:10Reaction Score: 1


Even - norman/british royal blood and native orphan - no confirmed "negroid"

They say the middle two numbers represents your "group number" and go on to clarify the 4th and 5th digits are for "administrative reasons":

Within each area, the group number (middle two (2) digits) range from 01 to 99 but are not assigned in consecutive order. For administrative reasons, group numbers issued first consist of the ODD numbers from 01 through 09 and then EVEN numbers from 10 through 98, within each area number allocated to a State. After all numbers in group 98 of a particular area have been issued, the EVEN Groups 02 through 08 are used, followed by ODD Groups 11 through 99.

050–134    New York.  What more of an identifier could you need?  That accounts for 84 identifiers for just the first 3 with only 62 counties in the state.  
Not quite sure how an even and odd number system would help unless you're classifying those groups of New Yorkers more specifically.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-19 17:24:47Reaction Score: 1


Thanks to those participating in the survey so far. The SSA explains their numbering system but, apparently, not to everyone's satisfaction. It's always been my understanding that the first 3 numbers identify the state in which you were born but I've met many people born in my state that do not share the prefix numbers so now I'm wondering just what those numbers represent. The only consideration I've ever given to the issue of social security has been what a scam it started out as. At the time of it's inception most people didn't live to be 65 (we're told) and so would pay into it all their lives and never collect anything from it. If the numbering system is some sort of coded identification method for tracking blood lines, families, ethnic groups or bastards then, I think, it would have been due to the diaspora of "orphaned" children scattered to the 4 winds. Maybe it's an upgraded system from the census records originally used and what better way to ensure compliance and accurate reporting than the promise of financial gaIn based on accurate identifiers?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2020-01-19 17:41:25Reaction Score: 1


My wife and i have odd numbers and are both caucasoid.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-19 17:41:33Reaction Score: 3


Fifth digit: Odd, no negroid. 

My younger brother and I, both born in Florida, 3 and a half years apart, have the  exact same SSN, aside from the last digit. I thought for years that maybe it was because my parents waited to file mine (somehow) but my mother says that isn't the case. People I've talked to seem to think this is odd, as theirs are very different from their siblings.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2020-01-19 17:48:12Reaction Score: 2




Banta said:


> Fifth digit: Odd, no negroid.
> 
> My younger brother and I, both born in Florida, 3 and a half years apart, have the  exact same SSN, aside from the last digit. I thought for years that maybe it was because my parents waited to file mine (somehow) but my mother says that isn't the case. People I've talked to seem to think this is odd, as theirs are very different from their siblings.


As a matter of fact my parents didnt get my siblings or my number until they had to to keep the tax credit. It was in California around 83 or when i was 10. I think my brother and sister are 1 number at the end different. Both younger.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jbcool2244Date: 2020-01-19 18:14:37Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Recently ran into a bit of conspiracy theory that I'd like to either confirm or deny. Heard/read that the 5th number of your ss# identifies your ethnicity and that it is being used to determine government benefits and credit worthiness and has been since it's inception. Was wanting to ask the site members if the 5th number of their ss# was even or odd and if they'd be willing to reveal their ethnicity. Not wanting to start a racial discussion, just get a simple vote. My consideration as to how it relates to history is in relation to the orphan trains. With a global relocation of children of all nationalities, there MAY have been a sort of tagging system that was implemented.
> Genealogies are suspect "official narratives" at best and a simple survey could quickly confirm or disprove an ethnic tagging of relocated populations. Admittedly, such a tracking system (if it existed) would have been a later implement as orphan trains were in use before the existence of the social security administration although such info was based on census records. Originally, the choices were black, white, or other.  In 1980, other racial options were added and to update the older records, census records were used to fill in the blanks.                              What started this line of inquiry was a discussion I had with a biracial friend who assured me that the fifth number of your ss# was a racial identifier and that credit worthiness and government benefits were determined by this number. She provided the following link as evidence: Will the middle number of your ssn determine your race even being black. | Credit Karma.       Whoever answered the question was not a credit karma official and, frankly, sounded like a racist crock of caca to me. A cursory investigation led me to this site: v62n4p9.pdf. It's a government site that explains social security numbers and racial tracking, allegedly for the purpose of assuring equal representation.                             The 5th number of my SSN is an even number which, according to the CT means that I have negroid blood. I'm a racial mutt anyway so I don't care (though, if true, mama got some 'splainin to do) but it got me thinking about the orphan trains.                                             In those days where you came from and what your parentage was were important considerations. Coming from a "good family" with a good name was your introduction to society so handing children out like fruit baskets having no background (of which we're aware) seems almost like a punishment rather than a charitable act.                               Clearing up this mystery should be a quick and simple enterprise and I don't expect this thread to last long.                                  For those willing to participate, please state whether the 5th number of your SSN is an even number or an odd number (please don't post your whole SSN) and whether or not you have negroid blood (as far as you know).                                 For example, using my own information, the 5th number of my SSN is even and afaik, I have no negroid blood. Nor are any orphans mentioned in our lineage. Thank you in advance for your participation.


         That's a really interesting theory, I've never heard it before, but I would imagine our SS# can tell them something about us that we aren't aware of. My 5th number is even and I'm Italian, German and Irish. I would assume people from Southern Italy may have a wide range of possibilities because Africa is so close to Southern Italy. Do you have anything on what each number may mean or just odd and even?


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-01-19 18:26:04Reaction Score: 1


xxx-xOdd-xxxx. I could be considered an Irishman, in appearance.
I had to count about ten times to make sure I was thinking of the correct number.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-19 18:29:39Reaction Score: 1




Willielad said:


> As a matter of fact my parents didnt get my siblings or my number until they had to to keep the tax credit. It was in California around 83 or when i was 10. I think my brother and sister are 1 number at the end different. Both younger.


Thanks for this. I've suspected my mother misrembered or my dad took care of this and she didn't know the details, this would seem to confirm it.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-19 19:21:34Reaction Score: 5




Banta said:


> Thanks for this. I've suspected my mother misrembered or my dad took care of this and she didn't know the details, this would seem to confirm it.


It's curious to hear of siblings with nearly identical numbers even when differing in age by years.                        





Trouvare said:


> xxx-xOdd-xxxx. I could be considered an Irishman, in appearance.
> I had to count about ten times to make sure I was thinking of the correct number.


LOL. I had to do the same thing.               _@Jbcool2244_, the pdf I provided only discusses the SSN as it relates to racial information. There are .gov sites that give an explanation for the various numbers and what they're referencing.    Based on this limited sampling, it's beginning to look like the 5th number does not relate to race but I'll leave it up another day or so and tally the results before putting this matter to rest. (At least to my satisfaction).          I've yet to see any information regarding the backgrounds of the transported orphans. There is some evidence that not all of them were parentless. Some even ran away from the new families to return to their original families. Surely some children handed over to orphanages had a known background/parentage. The odds are against every single one of them being dropped off on the doorsteps. Whether such hypothetical information was recorded in official records is another matter.                       I appreciate everyone being so forthcoming.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-19 20:10:19Reaction Score: 1


Even fifth number. I'm black on the inside!

But pretty white without.
English, Irish, Scottish, German mostly


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CarlaDate: 2020-01-20 03:07:21Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Even fifth number. I'm black on the inside!
> 
> But pretty white without.
> English, Irish, Scottish, German mostly


Fifth number is 3. 100% white northern European mostly Scottish, some English French, Swiss. My SSN also contains my birth year birth date, and birth month. Has anyone heard of any known systems that are tracking rare blood types?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-20 06:43:17Reaction Score: 1




Carla said:


> Fifth number is 3. 100% white northern European mostly Scottish, some English French, Swiss. My SSN also contains my birth year birth date, and birth month. Has anyone heard of any known systems that are tracking rare blood types?


Wow, that's weird.                                      I hope rare blood types aren't being tracked since I have one. Too bad I don't know any of those genius pattern recognition type people. Might be helpful to have a different perspective on the SSN.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-01-20 14:20:19Reaction Score: 3


Even #, Tartaryan af.


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-01-21 02:09:12Reaction Score: 2


I have two siblings. Two years between each of us. Born in the same state, city and hospital two years apart. We have the same first seven numbers. Only the last two differ. I always thought that SSN must be some sort of tracking system because that could not be random. I have never found a satisfactory explanation for how SSNs work.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2020-01-21 02:36:55Reaction Score: 1


Even fifth number, 8, and no negroid in my heritage that I am aware of. Father is Irish/English-y side of things. My mother is almost 1/2 Native American from a couple of different tribes. HOWEVER, a couple generations back due to politics in the south, I am told that some of my mother's side "registered" as black, because registering with the government as Native was worse. A couple generations later they actually got it changed, well before my birth.

My wife is of German heritage and has no negroid heritage that she is aware of and is odd, 5.

My ex-wife and the mother of my children also has an even number, with none of the associated heritage you're asking about and is actually Bohemian in descent on her father's side. My kids are both odd numbers as well.

So, take that as you will.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-21 06:58:37Reaction Score: 0




conductor said:


> I have two siblings. Two years between each of us. Born in the same state, city and hospital two years apart. We have the same first seven numbers. Only the last two differ. I always thought that SSN must be some sort of tracking system because that could not be random. I have never found a satisfactory explanation for how SSNs work.


Now I'm going to have to ask to see my siblings card numbers. Your family's numbering sounds very patterned and not random at all. High strangeness.
With a total of 19 reported odd/even 5th place social security numbers the breakdown is as follows: 8 reported even numbers or right around 4.5 percent and 11 reported odd numbers or right around 10 percent. I didn't get exact with the calculations since no one reported negroid heritage it was immediately obvious that the 5th number of the SSN is not used as a racial identifier by its odd/even designation. That's one mystery solved on SH. Thanks to all who participated. The community spirit and cooperation on this forum is a thing of beauty. I think we can put this thread to bed now (lock or delete-kd's choice).
Ok, my math sucks but it's 3:15 in the morning. No edit option available either. Have mercy on the sleep deprived.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-25 18:42:30Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Recently ran into a bit of conspiracy theory that I'd like to either confirm or deny. Heard/read that the 5th number of your ss# identifies your ethnicity and that it is being used to determine government benefits and credit worthiness and has been since it's inception. Was wanting to ask the site members if the 5th number of their ss# was even or odd and if they'd be willing to reveal their ethnicity. Not wanting to start a racial discussion, just get a simple vote. My consideration as to how it relates to history is in relation to the orphan trains. With a global relocation of children of all nationalities, there MAY have been a sort of tagging system that was implemented.
> Genealogies are suspect "official narratives" at best and a simple survey could quickly confirm or disprove an ethnic tagging of relocated populations. Admittedly, such a tracking system (if it existed) would have been a later implement as orphan trains were in use before the existence of the social security administration although such info was based on census records. Originally, the choices were black, white, or other.  In 1980, other racial options were added and to update the older records, census records were used to fill in the blanks.                              What started this line of inquiry was a discussion I had with a biracial friend who assured me that the fifth number of your ss# was a racial identifier and that credit worthiness and government benefits were determined by this number. She provided the following link as evidence: Will the middle number of your ssn determine your race even being black. | Credit Karma.       Whoever answered the question was not a credit karma official and, frankly, sounded like a racist crock of caca to me. A cursory investigation led me to this site: v62n4p9.pdf. It's a government site that explains social security numbers and racial tracking, allegedly for the purpose of assuring equal representation.                             The 5th number of my SSN is an even number which, according to the CT means that I have negroid blood. I'm a racial mutt anyway so I don't care (though, if true, mama got some 'splainin to do) but it got me thinking about the orphan trains.                                             In those days where you came from and what your parentage was were important considerations. Coming from a "good family" with a good name was your introduction to society so handing children out like fruit baskets having no background (of which we're aware) seems almost like a punishment rather than a charitable act.                               Clearing up this mystery should be a quick and simple enterprise and I don't expect this thread to last long.                                  For those willing to participate, please state whether the 5th number of your SSN is an even number or an odd number (please don't post your whole SSN) and whether or not you have negroid blood (as far as you know).                                 For example, using my own information, the 5th number of my SSN is even and afaik, I have no negroid blood. Nor are any orphans mentioned in our lineage. Thank you in advance for your participation.


"The 5th number of my SSN is an even number which, according to the CT means that I have negroid blood."    Well, that part at least is false.  My number is also an even number, and I have none, or at
least none that has ever been reported, imputed, assumed, or otherwise assigned or labelled, for me or my ancestors.   Not that it would be a bad thing, just refuting your "fact".


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-26 00:58:36Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> "The 5th number of my SSN is an even number which, according to the CT means that I have negroid blood."    Well, that part at least is false.  My number is also an even number, and I have none, or at
> least none that has ever been reported, imputed, assumed, or otherwise assigned or labelled, for me or my ancestors.   Not that it would be a bad thing, just refuting your "fact".


Oh, it's not "my fact"; I'm refuting it too.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-26 01:01:27Reaction Score: 0


So, what do we conclude out of this experimental questionnaire?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-26 01:06:36Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> So, what do we conclude out of this experimental questionnaire?


The odd/even placement of the 5th digit of one's SSN does not determine ethnicity/race. Myth busted and one mystery on SH solved.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-26 01:39:43Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> Oh, it's not "my fact"; I'm refuting it too.


My bad - I should have caught that, and I agree with you that this is a bogus claim. Not that there are not other hidden symbols in the SSN's.  Ever notice how in many cases a State will have a series of numbers that they use to start off the series? Florida has 262, 264, 212, etc.   Each State was issued several different ones.  What's up with that?


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-01-26 01:45:39Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> The odd/even placement of the 5th digit of one's SSN does not determine ethnicity/race. Myth busted and one mystery on SH solved.


I don't know if we've concluded that yet, we don't know what "black" means to them.

There is a way to know 100% though...

Anyone who has an even number... If both of your parents have odd numbers than it's 100% debunked (or Mom's got a secret).


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-26 02:07:44Reaction Score: 0


May i ask how many digits there are in your SSN in the US ?  We don't have a SSN in Australia but we all do have a Medicare card which has 9 digits.  If you guys also have 9 digits it could mean the same thing.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-26 02:09:41Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> May i ask how many digits there are in your SSN in the US ?  We don't have a SSN in Australia but we all do have a Medicare card which has 9 digits.  If you guys also have 9 digits it could mean the same thing.


We also have 9 per SSN. Format: XXX-XX-XXXX.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-26 02:18:46Reaction Score: 1


Found this in the link whitewave put up so i copied and pasted it here.

The Area Number is assigned by the geographical region. Prior to 1972, cards were issued in local Social Security offices around the country and the Area Number represented the State in which the card was issued. This did not necessarily have to be the State where the applicant lived, since a person could apply for their card in any Social Security office.

     Your ssn is determine by where you were born. The nine-digit SSN is composed of three parts:   

The first set of three digits is called the *Area Number - (North, East, South, West)*
The second set of two digits is called the *Group Number -(The State you were born)*
The final set of four digits is the *Serial Number -(Is given from 0001-9999 and your State)*
So to answer your question. The answer is No. That question was asked in my college African-American History class. It's a myth. Click this link to find out more. Social Security History


KorbenDallas said:


> We also have 9 per SSN. Format: XXX-XX-XXXX.


Ours is XXXX-XXXXX so the 5th # is the first of the second set.   Id like to know other Australians here what there 5th number is if you guys don't mind ?   My 5th number is odd and being a 9.  I know i am a very mixed breed but i do not think there is any Aboriginal in the mix.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-26 03:13:44Reaction Score: 2




Mabzynn said:


> I don't know if we've concluded that yet, we don't know what "black" means to them.
> 
> There is a way to know 100% though...
> 
> Anyone who has an even number... If both of your parents have odd numbers than it's 100% debunked (or Mom's got a secret).


Both of my parents are deceased so no way to check their numbers. You're right about the definition of "black". There were originally only 3 choices: black, white, other. My maternal grandmother was half Cherokee but told me she had the good fortune to "look white" so she went with it. (Sad) Anyway, a lot of people who were native American or biracial just picked one of the 3 limited choices and it didn't accurately reflect reality. I'm still waiting to see "fence jumpers, Heinz 57, and mutt" as ethnic choices on the forms. I'm a little irked that they ask at all. When I enrolled my child in school and got to the ethnic question I told the secretary I didn't know how to answer because we're part Indian but not on the rolls. She told me to mark my child as Indian because the government gave them $50.00 extra dollars a month for Indian children. That frosted my cupcakes. I said, "you mean to tell me that Indians are so stupid that they (we) can't be educated with the same amount of money as white kids"? After she recovered the power of speech she said to just mark whatever I wanted. What raises my suspicions about the race issue as it relates to the SSN is that after more choices were added to the forms, census records were consulted to correct any pencil-whipped responses prior to 1980. Why bother?
National Orphan Train Complex on family search wiki gives a list of NOTM (national orphan train museum) states where the trains traveled. Ancestry.com also has helps available for genealogy researchers who run into the brick wall of having a orphan train ancestor. Many states are forming groups to find out any and all information regarding orphan train children.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-26 03:40:05Reaction Score: 1


We have a lot of immigrants getting SSNs assigned. The only way any racial tracking can be done in their case is through blood DNA type analysis.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-26 03:42:15Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> My bad - I should have caught that, and I agree with you that this is a bogus claim. Not that there are not other hidden symbols in the SSN's.  Ever notice how in many cases a State will have a series of numbers that they use to start off the series? Florida has 262, 264, 212, etc.   Each State was issued several different ones.  What's up with that?


It might be like cell phones here in Oz. As more people get phones the numbers start running out.  You can tell in Australia how long someone has had there number by the first four digits.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-26 03:49:55Reaction Score: 1


My (Scandinavian) husband and I both have even 5th digits and our son has an odd 5th digit. Still doesn't prove anything 100 percent as my Indian heritage may be a big 5th digit red flag saying, "not white enough".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-01-26 10:53:43Reaction Score: 1


I'm not sure if ths adds anything to this thread but here goes.
Over here it is the Birth Register Entry that is the 'creation point' of a unique tracking number for a unique entity. No-one ever gets to see the actual Register and anyone can buy a copy. It is uniquely numbered as it seems US SSN's are.
The National Insurance number, again unique arrives during the fifteenth year after the creation of the Birth Register Entry.
No-one askes for one it's just sent out, though how they know where to send it is a whole other issue.
The National Insurance number is in this format AA123456B. Withouit its use all government 'benefit's' which have to be begged for, are beyond reach. 
As far as my research has gone into the Reister Copies there is no ethnicity information held and from memory as an Informant the Registrar doesn't ask for any. There may be some in the actual Register but  as I said no-one gets to read that.
The only thing that asks for 'Ethnicity' is the Census form


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-26 14:57:34Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> Found this in the link whitewave put up so i copied and pasted it here.
> 
> The Area Number is assigned by the geographical region. Prior to 1972, cards were issued in local Social Security offices around the country and the Area Number represented the State in which the card was issued. This did not necessarily have to be the State where the applicant lived, since a person could apply for their card in any Social Security office.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I don't believe that is correct.  The first three tell you your region, state, and geographical area of that state.  The next two and final four are the serial number.  I worked as a Credit Expert for the major companies such as Experion, Equifax, etc. and we used the first three to fact check the application data for a loan, where it asks where you were born.  And four digits is not nearly enough to assign to the vast population without having instant repeats of numbers. The only way that six digits is enough is by rotating the first three - assigned per state, so that someone from New York would have one of many dozens of first three numbers, and thus the math starts to make sense.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-26 15:22:07Reaction Score: 3


So Australia, England, and USA all use 9 digit identification codes? I wonder if other countries do as well. Our racial information is available on birth certificates and census records so I doubt it also needs to be included in the SSN. We were originally told that the SSN would never be used as an national identification number, only as a way to keep track of earnings but, like everything else the gubmint tells us, it was a lie.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-01-26 17:29:07Reaction Score: 2


_@whitewave_, In Denmark we use 10 digits. The first 6 represent your birthday and the last digit is your gender. You can legally change your gender if I remember correctly.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-01-28 01:54:35Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> So Australia, England, and USA all use 9 digit identification codes? I wonder if other countries do as well. Our racial information is available on birth certificates and census records so I doubt it also needs to be included in the SSN. We were originally told that the SSN would never be used as an national identification number, only as a way to keep track of earnings but, like everything else the gubmint tells us, it was a lie.


In Australia, you are effectively not required to have any identification numbers, including Medicare. All Aussies are eligible for Medicare but it is not compulsory.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: msadcei1Date: 2020-01-28 02:07:41Reaction Score: 1


Mine - Even - All ancestry Western European and British Isles per DNA test with Ancestry.com
Spouse - Even - 9% Negroid with balance Greek and British Isles
Son - Odd
Grandson - Odd


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2020-01-28 02:35:48Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> So Australia, England, and USA all use 9 digit identification codes? I wonder if other countries do as well. Our racial information is available on birth certificates and census records so I doubt it also needs to be included in the SSN. We were originally told that the SSN would never be used as an national identification number, only as a way to keep track of earnings but, like everything else the gubmint tells us, it was a lie.


9 here too in Canada. Even 5th Belgian/French


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-01-28 02:48:33Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> So, what do we conclude out of this experimental questionnaire?


We conclude that those with odd numbers have Irish blood mix, the absolute worst possible outcome, apparently should just shoot themselves it's so bad, and while those with even numbers may have, God forbid, some Spanish blood which is actually just a bad so I just can't help any of you. Thank God I'm an artificial being is all I can say, and no I don't have a social security number. They expect me to last forever.

Seriously listen to John Taylor Gatto for just five minutes; possibly six or seven if you've some luck of the Irish like Gatto.
Your SSN is a code, it's just not the one you've been taught about, but we do not know what these numbers actually mean. One can guess and I seriously doubt that an encoded message would be so simple as to connect one digit to a persons' race. If there's a code in the SSN it's likely a lot more involved. It would never be put out that simply.


_Added this..._
I lost most of ya huh?  I think the social security numbers are exactly what they say they are. Codes assigned to who you are come later on in your life and are attached to the social security numbers. Those are codes which come through the education system. Gatto is the go to source for facts about your life and it's cross correlations to the educational system, and it's from that point that the encoding begins. Your SSN is a dossier number.

It's known that human resources personnel have utilized the SSN system to track people such that they can be blacklisted. So there is a very dark side to this which is a result of the corruption and overthrow of the body politic to the point where anonymous faceless minions can now destroy your life.

Since this is now possible it raises the question of whether or not these same dictatorial terrorist tacticians can now also add other codes on to your dossier. What do you think? Might explain a few things huh?


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-03-12 17:59:34Reaction Score: 0


I go one step further, mine is 7 and I'm white as the driven snow.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2020-04-05 18:04:06Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Recently ran into a bit of conspiracy theory that I'd like to either confirm or deny. Heard/read that the 5th number of your ss# identifies your ethnicity and that it is being used to determine government benefits and credit worthiness and has been since it's inception. Was wanting to ask the site members if the 5th number of their ss# was even or odd and if they'd be willing to reveal their ethnicity. Not wanting to start a racial discussion, just get a simple vote. My consideration as to how it relates to history is in relation to the orphan trains. With a global relocation of children of all nationalities, there MAY have been a sort of tagging system that was implemented.
> Genealogies are suspect "official narratives" at best and a simple survey could quickly confirm or disprove an ethnic tagging of relocated populations. Admittedly, such a tracking system (if it existed) would have been a later implement as orphan trains were in use before the existence of the social security administration although such info was based on census records. Originally, the choices were black, white, or other.  In 1980, other racial options were added and to update the older records, census records were used to fill in the blanks.                              What started this line of inquiry was a discussion I had with a biracial friend who assured me that the fifth number of your ss# was a racial identifier and that credit worthiness and government benefits were determined by this number. She provided the following link as evidence: Will the middle number of your ssn determine your race even being black. | Credit Karma.       Whoever answered the question was not a credit karma official and, frankly, sounded like a racist crock of caca to me. A cursory investigation led me to this site: v62n4p9.pdf. It's a government site that explains social security numbers and racial tracking, allegedly for the purpose of assuring equal representation.                             The 5th number of my SSN is an even number which, according to the CT means that I have negroid blood. I'm a racial mutt anyway so I don't care (though, if true, mama got some 'splainin to do) but it got me thinking about the orphan trains.                                             In those days where you came from and what your parentage was were important considerations. Coming from a "good family" with a good name was your introduction to society so handing children out like fruit baskets having no background (of which we're aware) seems almost like a punishment rather than a charitable act.                               Clearing up this mystery should be a quick and simple enterprise and I don't expect this thread to last long.                                  For those willing to participate, please state whether the 5th number of your SSN is an even number or an odd number (please don't post your whole SSN) and whether or not you have negroid blood (as far as you know).                                 For example, using my own information, the 5th number of my SSN is even and afaik, I have no negroid blood. Nor are any orphans mentioned in our lineage. Thank you in advance for your participation.


7 is the number in the fifth position of the alleged social security number that I use.  My race allegedly is Caucasion.  Race is unimportant in Legal Matters.  Colored has a very specific Legal Definition.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-05 19:22:57Reaction Score: 0


Mine is zero- not even or odd???


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-05 21:57:41Reaction Score: 3


using numbers only, without letters to add to the complexity of the assignments, and assuming that at least some part of the first three numbers indicate the city, but surely the state, of issuance, how in the world do we give numbers totaling six to nine digits, to citizenry of up to 300,000,000 and more?
Let's say seven of the nine numbers indicate the individual citizen (is that the right word, or consumer?):

If digits can repeat and it can start with zero than there are 10 options for every *digit* so the answer is 10***7*, or 10,000,000. If it can't start with zero but *numbers* can repeat, than there are 9 options for the first *number* and 10 for every other *number*. So 9 * 10**6, or 9,000,000.   Obviously there
are more than either 9 or ten million taxpayers alive at any one time. 

SO, let's say that only one of the nine digits responds to a persons state that he/she was born in.
In that case, each digit has 10 choices and there are*  8* of them, so the answer is 10*8* = 100,000,000.

That's still less than a third of the living taxpayers at any one time, supposedly.  So what gives?

Are there less than 100 Million actual citizens in America?    Will there one day be less than this number?     Tune in next week for the exciting conclusion to our story.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-06 00:56:59Reaction Score: 1


144000.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-06 19:33:55Reaction Score: 1




Onijunbei said:


> Race is unimportant in Legal Matters.  Colored has a very specific Legal Definition.  Hope that helps.


Explain, please and thank you.



Red Bird said:


> Mine is zero- not even or odd???


There's one in every crowd. 


Jim Duyer said:


> using numbers only, without letters to add to the complexity of the assignments, and assuming that at least some part of the first three numbers indicate the city, but surely the state, of issuance, how in the world do we give numbers totaling six to nine digits, to citizenry of up to 300,000,000 and more?
> Let's say seven of the nine numbers indicate the individual citizen (is that the right word, or consumer?):
> 
> If digits can repeat and it can start with zero than there are 10 options for every *digit* so the answer is 10***7*, or 10,000,000. If it can't start with zero but *numbers* can repeat, than there are 9 options for the first *number* and 10 for every other *number*. So 9 * 10**6, or 9,000,000.   Obviously there
> ...


Mind blown. Haven't checked your math cuz, frankly, I wouldn't know if it was right or not. It reminds me of the "baffle them with b.s." warning.  
Seriously, I never considered if the numbers were comparable to the amount of people to whom they're assigned.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-06 22:39:37Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Explain, please and thank you.
> 
> 
> There's one in every crowd.
> ...


To help you out:  if there are eight numbers that can be different for each person, because,  of the nine numbers in total,  at least one number is the state designation, and then we have ten choices (0 thru 9 =10) for each of the eight numbers, or 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10, which equals 100 million.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-07 00:45:42Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> To help you out:  if there are eight numbers that can be different for each person, because,  of the nine numbers in total,  at least one number is the state designation, and then we have ten choices (0 thru 9 =10) for each of the eight numbers, or 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10, which equals 100 million.


Thanks. Just never thought about how many number combinations  would be needed for the entire US population. Now I'm wondering about phone numbers.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-07 00:50:38Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Thanks. Just never thought about how many number combinations  would be needed for the entire US population. Now I'm wondering about phone numbers.


Yes, that's true about phone numbers . They don't add up either, neither cell phone numbers nor land lines.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-04-08 20:11:08Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> Yes, that's true about phone numbers . They don't add up either, neither cell phone numbers nor land lines.


Are you sure about that? There are 365 area codes and then 7 digits, this should be more than enough for the US population. What am I missing?


----------



## SelfChosen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SelfChosen1Date: 2020-04-12 16:45:34Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> Recently ran into a bit of conspiracy theory that I'd like to either confirm or deny. Heard/read that the 5th number of your ss# identifies your ethnicity and that it is being used to determine government benefits and credit worthiness and has been since it's inception. Was wanting to ask the site members if the 5th number of their ss# was even or odd and if they'd be willing to reveal their ethnicity. Not wanting to start a racial discussion, just get a simple vote. My consideration as to how it relates to history is in relation to the orphan trains. With a global relocation of children of all nationalities, there MAY have been a sort of tagging system that was implemented.
> Genealogies are suspect "official narratives" at best and a simple survey could quickly confirm or disprove an ethnic tagging of relocated populations. Admittedly, such a tracking system (if it existed) would have been a later implement as orphan trains were in use before the existence of the social security administration although such info was based on census records. Originally, the choices were black, white, or other.  In 1980, other racial options were added and to update the older records, census records were used to fill in the blanks.                              What started this line of inquiry was a discussion I had with a biracial friend who assured me that the fifth number of your ss# was a racial identifier and that credit worthiness and government benefits were determined by this number. She provided the following link as evidence: Will the middle number of your ssn determine your race even being black. | Credit Karma.       Whoever answered the question was not a credit karma official and, frankly, sounded like a racist crock of caca to me. A cursory investigation led me to this site: v62n4p9.pdf. It's a government site that explains social security numbers and racial tracking, allegedly for the purpose of assuring equal representation.                             The 5th number of my SSN is an even number which, according to the CT means that I have negroid blood. I'm a racial mutt anyway so I don't care (though, if true, mama got some 'splainin to do) but it got me thinking about the orphan trains.                                             In those days where you came from and what your parentage was were important considerations. Coming from a "good family" with a good name was your introduction to society so handing children out like fruit baskets having no background (of which we're aware) seems almost like a punishment rather than a charitable act.                               Clearing up this mystery should be a quick and simple enterprise and I don't expect this thread to last long.                                  For those willing to participate, please state whether the 5th number of your SSN is an even number or an odd number (please don't post your whole SSN) and whether or not you have negroid blood (as far as you know).                                 For example, using my own information, the 5th number of my SSN is even and afaik, I have no negroid blood. Nor are any orphans mentioned in our lineage. Thank you in advance for your participation.


Guess im considered part negroid by the government. My mom is Sicilian/Italian. Everything else is pretty white though. Born with red hair, that could also be why they might have put me down as that.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-12 19:04:32Reaction Score: 0




Worsaae said:


> Are you sure about that? There are 365 area codes and then 7 digits, this should be more than enough for the US population. What am I missing?


Before the time that they introduced the area codes, some phone numbers were only 5 or 6 digits. I'm not able to research this at this time, so I guess that I will have to agree that the phone numbers may work. However, the social security numbers do not.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-12 21:41:24Reaction Score: 0




SelfChosen1 said:


> Guess im considered part negroid by the government. My mom is Sicilian/Italian. Everything else is pretty white though. Born with red hair, that could also be why they might have put me down as that.


If you don't mind sharing it, is the fifth number of your social security number an even or an odd number?


----------



## SelfChosen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SelfChosen1Date: 2020-04-13 06:52:06Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> Even #, Tartaryan af.





whitewave said:


> If you don't mind sharing it, is the fifth number of your social security number an even or an odd number?


even number, not sure how accurate this SS# thing is though after looking at everyone else's posts. But who knows. Could it be secretly that the government considers Germans/Italians and other groups as negroes though? I'm seeing a lot of people with German in their blood as well writing down even numbers. I remember seeing some research in the past from some youtube channels about the Moors having a setup in Germany which might pertain to the Tartary stuff, and we all know they were in Sicily already.   We also know how the Irish were viewed, that is if any of that propaganda is actually true.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-13 14:42:38Reaction Score: 1




SelfChosen1 said:


> even number, not sure how accurate this SS# thing is though after looking at everyone else's posts. But who knows. Could it be secretly that the government considers Germans/Italians and other groups as negroes though? I'm seeing a lot of people with German in their blood as well writing down even numbers. I remember seeing some research in the past from some youtube channels about the Moors having a setup in Germany which might pertain to the Tartary stuff, and we all know they were in Sicily already.   We also know how the Irish were viewed, that is if any of that propaganda is actually true.


I have an even number as well - two, and I'm of English-Scot's heritage.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-04-18 00:23:49Reaction Score: 3




Jim Duyer said:


> To help you out:  if there are eight numbers that can be different for each person, because,  of the nine numbers in total,  at least one number is the state designation, and then we have ten choices (0 thru 9 =10) for each of the eight numbers, or 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10 X 10, which equals 100 million.


Right and to just close the loop on this, the maximum possible number of 9 combinations is 1 billion. So, if taken at face value, it seems impossible to have state designations. However, and I think this was already noted, SSA claims:

_Since 1973, social security numbers have been issued by our central office. The first three (3) digits of a person's social security number are determined by the ZIP Code of the mailing address shown on the application for a social security number. Prior to 1973, social security numbers were assigned by our field offices. The number merely established that his/her card was issued by one of our offices in that State.

Employer Filing Instructions & Information - Social Security Number Allocations_

So, six digits of unique identifier gives a million options per 3 digit area identifier. Per the chart:


_545-573__California_

California then has 28 different area marker combinations, then, meaning 28 million different combinations. There are currently 39.51 million residents of California. Obviously not all were born there and others may not have social security numbers, but it does seem like they're cutting it pretty tight.

The chart also claims though that there are unassigned clusters.


_587-665__Not Issued__667-679__Not Issued__681-690__Not Issued__691-699__Not Issued__700-728__Railroad Board**__729-733__Enumeration at Entry__750-772__Not Issued_

_**700-728 Issuance of these numbers to railroad employees was discontinued July 1, 1963. 
Any number beginning with 000 will NEVER be a valid SSN. 
The __Enumeration Beyond Entry (EBE) program __is an automated process allowing noncitizens who are lawfully present in the United States to apply for work authorization from the Department of Homeland Security (DHS), U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) and request a Social Security Number (SSN) or replacement card from Social Security at the same time._

Please note that 666 is not even earmarked as "Not Issued." Neither is 680 though or 734 through 749, so take it for what it's worth.

So, essentially, it would appear that virtually all issued Social Security numbers would have area identifiers starting lower than 587 and then the 34 options, including the retired railroad designation (which is interesting in and of itself) and the foreign applicants. So, (586+34) times a million gives us 620,000,000 different combinations.

Also, just to clarify too:

*Q20:  Are Social Security numbers reused after a person dies?*

_A: No. We do not reassign a Social Security number (SSN) after the number holder's death. Even though we have issued over *453 million SSNs so far*, and we assign about 5 and one-half million new numbers a year, the current numbering system will provide us with enough new numbers for several generations into the future with no changes in the numbering system.

Social Security History_

These numbers jive with the official statistics. If you take the US population starting in 1938 (year after SSNs were first issued) and divide by the overall death rate (starting around 1.1% to getting as low as .81% and generally trending lower over time), then there would have been 169.1 million deaths of people since the beginning of Social Security. Add that to the current population of around 329 million and I got just shy of 500 million total possible SSNs issued, which is basically what is claimed above.

It might be interesting to break down the individual states further, like in the California example, though I do not personally think it's impossible that 35% to 40% of the population of the state was born in another state. But after a review, it seems like the numbers are more or less in order... at least with each other. The accuracy of any of these statistics is always debatable, in my opinion.

U.S. Death Rate 1950-2020
US Population by Year


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-18 02:13:30Reaction Score: 2


Issuing SS numbers based on union affiliation or job status (railroad) raises a whole new set of questions. 

I can understand the unassigned numbers since they're for future generations but if numbers are not re-used after death, and the population is higher in certain designations (CA., NY) , it does seem like they'd run out of options, at least for highly populated states.

It sounds so convoluted and complicated that I can't imagine they'd further muddle the system with racial markers. 

Besides, in this day and age, there are way too many people who can claim multiple ethnicities. Civil servants heads would be exploding trying to assign state AND ethnicity to the entire population.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-04-18 12:19:11Reaction Score: 1




SelfChosen1 said:


> Guess im considered part negroid by the government. My mom is Sicilian/Italian. Everything else is pretty white though. Born with red hair, that could also be why they might have put me down as that.


Doesn't the red hair have to be related to Irish blood? I thought only the Irish have red hair. Also supposedly ginger is martian. That is to say that red hair comes from descendants of Mars: An adaptation having to do with copper if I remember correctly.  Also supposedly gingers are going extinct. Consult the video I posted by John Taylor Gatto. According to Darwin, whom classified humanity in to 51 subspecies, the Irish are lowest of the low, completely without hope, can never hope to advance and evolve, but then most everyone else cannot either....Lol~ Very few select according to Darwin. See his second book on the Survival of the Favored Races.


----------



## SelfChosen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SelfChosen1Date: 2020-04-18 13:21:51Reaction Score: 0




Dielectric said:


> Doesn't the red hair have to be related to Irish blood? I thought only the Irish have red hair. Also supposedly ginger is martian. That is to say that red hair comes from descendants of Mars: An adaptation having to do with copper if I remember correctly.  Also supposedly gingers are going extinct. Consult the video I posted by John Taylor Gatto. According to Darwin, whom classified humanity in to 51 subspecies, the Irish are lowest of the low, completely without hope, can never hope to advance and evolve, but then most everyone else cannot either....Lol~ Very few select according to Darwin. See his second book on the Survival of the Favored Races.


Lol, could be.  It went away fast. I haven't done a full DNA test, just a cheap one. Don't think I will be shelling out 300+ for a full one either, especially with nefarious agents collecting this sort of information.  I watched the first couple of minutes of that video. I'll check the rest out.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-18 16:46:30Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Right and to just close the loop on this, the maximum possible number of 9 combinations is 1 billion. So, if taken at face value, it seems impossible to have state designations. However, and I think this was already noted, SSA claims:
> 
> _Since 1973, social security numbers have been issued by our central office. The first three (3) digits of a person's social security number are determined by the ZIP Code of the mailing address shown on the application for a social security number. Prior to 1973, social security numbers were assigned by our field offices. The number merely established that his/her card was issued by one of our offices in that State.
> 
> ...


Well they are speaking pure bullshit when they claim that it is sufficient to suffice for several generations. And even though some may not pay taxes yet, there are a great many in Calif. with SSN's.
It would be interesting to look at the TIN or taxpayer identification numbers as well, because they are issued to foreign nationals worldwide - anyone who does business with anyone in the States needs one.
Do the TIN's tell you race, country, religion, voter preference, communist affiliations or such?
Will the TIN be required, worldwide, in order to trade or receive food from America in the future?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-04-18 17:02:33Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Well they are speaking pure bullshit when they claim that it is sufficient to suffice for several generations.


Unless they're going by those (unsubstantiated) claims of the US population reducing by a couple hundred million. Then the growth rate might be slow enough to sneak by. 

The more I think about California though, the more I think they have to be almost out of the allotment. And in fact, this site assigns some of the previously "Not Issued" number ranges. 


545-573 & 602-626California

Social Security Number Prefix | Social Security Resource Center

I quoted from the actual SSA website previously. This new link does appear accurate though... I failed to realize earlier that one of the SSNs I do know didn't conform to the list on the SSA site (it was higher than 586) and the issuance is several decades old. So, they've had a larger pool than 620 million to pull from since at least the 80s.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-18 22:14:21Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Unless they're going by those (unsubstantiated) claims of the US population reducing by a couple hundred million. Then the growth rate might be slow enough to sneak by.
> 
> The more I think about California though, the more I think they have to be almost out of the allotment. And in fact, this site assigns some of the previously "Not Issued" number ranges.
> 
> ...


Could, and this is just a wild thought I had,  Could the reduction in the actual population, or an expected and possibly planned reduction, be the reasoning behind the historical (not currently) allowing of undocumented workers to enter the country?


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AgentOrange5Date: 2020-04-20 11:28:44Reaction Score: 1


Interesting, myself, and my SO, and our many children, all have an even number for the 5th digit. Scandinavian/German heritage as far as I know. But for all I know my personal history (pre-grandparents) could be as made up as any other history.


----------

